# self-stack



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I've been working on teaching Singe to self-stack for conformation.
These aren't the greatest. It's pretty difficult to bait the dog, hold the camera, and make sure Rayden stays out of the way :crazy:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

my angle is a bit off in the first photo and I've cut off part of his head in the second one.

This one is a bit of both lol









He's shifted a bit, so his back leg is a bit out of place.
But, as a work in progress? 

Also, comments on the dog are welcome!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

How old? I like the head and color. Can't really comment on the conformation though b/c of the angle of the photo and the dog looks like he's leaning forward.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

he is 6 months old. 
yeah, he may be leaning a bit. my backyard isn't really level either; his head is slightly uphill. 

is his positioning decent for a self-stack? I've been working on not having to move him at all.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Honestly I can't really say b/c the camera angle is off. The front legs need to be perpendicular to the ground. I think in front the head should be up more, so the dog looks natural and alert.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

IMO, no. He's standing wide, and east west in the front. His head is down and forward, which means his wither goes flat, and he doesn't look balanced in the rear. You need to get his head up and then try and teach him how to place his feet.

The dog is actually very nice  He just needs some "finesse" with the stack


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

thanks.. It's a work in progress. He does tend to go a bit "east/west" in the front, but it comes and goes. So I'm hoping he will grow out of it.

Class has been cancelled the last couple of weeks because of the heat, so we've been working on our own. It's hard to get a good view when you're trying to do everything at once!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

If you have a mirror, I would use one, but if you don't, that's ok. Eventually you learn to get a "feel" for where your dog is, and whether or not he looks good the way he set himself up.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

hopefully next week will be cooler and we'll be back in class *crosses fingers* 

thanks for the help though!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

His stack picture can be "fixed"......BUT...I'm really concerned about the "ears" he has growing out his back...!!? LOL!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Robin, it's not ears, it's wings!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I told you we've been working on some issues :rofl: are wings a DQ in the GSD?

I think our biggest success is that he actually held his position long enough for me to take that picture!


----------

